# where is the BEST place to mount the Klipsch RS 42s?



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

5.1 system. they will be on the side walls. forward of your position / right next to you head / behind you ? also at head height / above your head near the ceiling? up high would be the best if possible but i dont want to sacrifice sound quality too much They will be on the wall.. is that the best? or should I mount them so they face the front of the room? Thanks for all the help Q4L


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

To determine the proper answer, we'll need to know how many rows of how many seats and where those seats are located in the room plus the size of the room. In any case, for HT duties, they should be about 2-2.5' higher than your ears.

Bryan


----------

